# Itching feet



## lucy123 (Apr 25, 2016)

could this be diabetes related? My feet are itching and are driving me crazy so I scratch til I can't scratch no more.

Have seen GP in past and been given athletes foot cream and eczema cream Andrew used for weeks but no different.  

Feet are also very dry.

Only one foot was affected but both now and when itching foot feels warm.

I have an appointment to see podiatrist in 5 weeks time but wondered if it could be to do with diabetes. Also have fungal big toe which have had for about 4 years but GP not bothered about it.
Can anyone suggest a remedy to stop the itching.  I have soaked feet in hibiscrub and listerine and also tried vicksvapour rub!  Nothing so far has worked.  

Thanks all


----------



## SlowRunner (Apr 25, 2016)

If the skin on your feet is very dry this might be causing irritation. Make sure you keep them well moisturised & use a pumice stone to gently massage off any dry, dead skin cells. Apart from that, my only advice would be to try & keep them cool if possible & maybe try an antihistamine such as piriton?


----------



## Annette (Apr 25, 2016)

Bit of an odd one, but might help with the dryness, which is possibly causing the itching (or at least contributing). Wash and dry your feet. Slather (and I mean SLATHER) on a moisturising emollient (like E45 lotion or cream), until your skin cant absorb any more. Then put on a pair of plastic bags (to protect your socks and keep the cream on) then put socks over the top (to protect the bags). 
Dont leave the bags on too long (you dont want to get all hot and sweaty in there), just for an hour or two, maybe, to allow the cream time to soak in. Overnight, put the emollient on with the socks (preferably cotton) but not the bags.
Every time you feel an itch, rub on some cream (cream is better here than lotion) rather than scratching.

As for the fungal thing, my OH has a fungal infection in one toe nail. Its in the nail bed so the normal cream treatments dont work (cant get to it). The Dr said, he could treat him, but the anti-fungal tablets have some very nasty side effects, so unless it was really causing him a problem (it wasnt) they'd prefer not to treat him, but it was his choice. He chose to live with it.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 25, 2016)

I suffer with itchiness for a diabetic unrelated reason and Eurax is the only thing that stops me itching.


----------



## chili (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a strange issue and am not sure if its diabetes related but i often get a feeling that my left foot is freezing cold other times it just feels like a normal foot


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 25, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I suffer with itchiness for a diabetic unrelated reason and Eurax is the only thing that stops me itching.


On your feet?


----------



## pav (Apr 25, 2016)

chili said:


> I have a strange issue and am not sure if its diabetes related but i often get a feeling that my left foot is freezing cold other times it just feels like a normal foot



Do you have any other symptoms like pins and needles feelings


----------



## pav (Apr 25, 2016)

For dry / cracked feet I use Balneum plus urea cream, which I get on prescription and find it a lot better than E45 cream.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Apr 25, 2016)

Feet as I am sure you are all painfully (no pun intended. Well maybe just a slight one) aware are one or two of the first things to be affected by reduced circulation which diabetes often very kindly lumps us all with. We are all unfortunately prone to fungal infections such as the lovely athletes foot and pardon my Scottish but dobie itch (not on your feet obviously but on your well you know. .............dobie regions) the worst thing you can do for athletes foot is to scratch it but my God it feels like pure unadulterated bliss when you do. The reduced circulation thing can cause an itching sensation in the feet. I find cycling and or running can help to some degree. Even walking can help. I must away now as I have a terrible itch to scratch - I'm really sorry for the comment but sometimes I just can't help myself


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Apr 25, 2016)

Sorry I forgot to add that Canesten cream or Daktarin cream I have always found very good for athletes foot. Please take care however if you use the Canesten with hydrocortisone as it can make your skin really thin.


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 26, 2016)

pav said:


> Do you have any other symptoms like pins and needles feelings


No pins and needles  - just the itching.   Thanks for your suggestions everyone.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 26, 2016)

Could it just be dry skin?  I find that Battles Udder Cream is brilliant for dry cracked skin.  Use is regular and you will have baby soft feets!!


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 26, 2016)

For Athletes foot I use Daktarin spray or the Schol equivalent, easy to apply.  For itchy legs caused by dryness (is it worse when you get them hot from the shower, mine are) my GP prescribed Epiderm cream which hydrates the skin.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 26, 2016)

lucy123 said:


> On your feet?



Yes on my feet Lucy. It's a cream that can be used in most areas for itchiness. Very effective.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 26, 2016)

I use Diprobase cream on my dry skin. Available on prescription or over the counter.
It relieves the itching , redness and moisturises the dry skin , scarring caused by several bouts of cellulitis on my legs and feet,

I feel though it's best for you to get it checked out again first though


----------



## Robin (Apr 26, 2016)

What do you wear on your feet? I just ask, as I had itchy ankles for ages once, and itching across the small of my back, and I tracked both down to bits of Lycra sticking out of my sock tops and bra strap, respectively. They're fine when they're new, but when they get a bit worn, bits of the Lycra fibres stick out, and I think I must be allergic to them.


----------



## chili (Apr 26, 2016)

pav said:


> Do you have any other symptoms like pins and needles feelings


Nope no other symptoms except it feels cold


----------

